# Windows Media Format runtime 9.5 and 11 update fails to install



## Widjaja (May 27, 2008)

For some reason I keep on getting told to install this update, but every time it fails.
This also keeps on popping up whenever I go to shutdown.

How do I solve this issue?


----------



## computertechy (May 27, 2008)

1. turn off automatic updates!

2. goto control panel, security centre & change the way security centre alerts me(under resources)

if they dont install try downloading and installing manually. if they still dont. just forget them! LOL


----------



## Widjaja (May 27, 2008)

*Issue SOLVED*

Right. . . .

Anyway, I made it install.
I followed method one on this link.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/943144
Only thing was the third command told me to activate automatic update is already activated, anyway, I went back to microsoft update to update.
It says the security update for runtime format has been downloaded but I also downloaded the net 2.0 update which I also needed, both of them installed successfully.

No more update issues.


----------

